# Too many Tivo/Unbox threads



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Can we get an "official" Tivo/Unbox thread stickied in the Coffee House? There are currently about six different threads between the Coffee House and Series 3 forums and it's difficult to follow them all.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I stuck one.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks


----------

